

Watch An iPad (And GoPro Camera) Survive A 100,000 Foot Drop - aweSummer
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/05/g-form-ipad-100000-foot-drop/

======
tikhonj
Wouldn't the iPad just hit terminal velocity pretty quickly, making most of
the height of the drop relatively useless?

~~~
thunfischbrot
True. Doesn't necessarily make it less impressive if true :)

------
ElbertF
The branches on the right disappear after the camera cuts away (I had to flip
the image): <http://i.imgur.com/a9qbm.png>

~~~
jonah
If you watch it again you'll see he steps on the bush as he walks up pushing
down and out of the frame.

~~~
ElbertF
Ah. You're right, I missed that.

------
alf
It looks like the GoPro and the remnants of the balloon helped it. The extra
mass of the GroPro body allowed it to fall flat with the camera and ballon
allowing it to spin on it's way down, like a maple seed. Also it looks like it
landed on the aluminum side facing down with GroPro body hitting the ground
first.

Still pretty cool though.

------
moocow01
I would guess this was faked. Look at the video a couple seconds after it
lands - seems like there is somebody walking right nearby. Also something
sounds off about sending an object up into the upper atmosphere and it landing
only 70 yards away.

~~~
dare599z
The 70 yards thing is entirely fishy. Compared to this video, where it dropped
20 miles away, yeah. I don't really believe it survived, and they replaced it
with another.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wtXquYhY7wo#t=377s)

~~~
dotBen
To be fair, it looks as though the guy is just stepping out of a car/truck as
he says that it is 70 yards away.

They probably just drove to a spot close to the signal of where the iPad
landed and then started filming from there.

------
pm90
I don't understand....what is the point of doing this?

